# The Forums (Funny Video)



## KixGrizz (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/12411920/the-forums

If that ain't the truth I don't know what is lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think we've all been to a forum or two reminiscent of that........That's why we're here on Predatortalk.com .


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

+1 on that Don......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL there is one of those on you tube about a golf demo. Great stuff.

+1 on that Don. PT is a great forum.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHA good stuff ! Been on a few forums like that. I swear some of the posters are sitting in their parents basement trolling and giving out info......


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Hahahaha!!!!!!!!! These type videos are awesome!


----------

